# [Vorschlag]  Melde-Button für Fälschungen o.Ä.



## unordinary (18. Februar 2006)

heute zum Beispiel wieder gesehen:

http://www.blasc.de/?i=5418

Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele solcher Fakes in der Datenbank herumschwirren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorschlag:

Ein Melde-Button oder irgendetwas in dieser Art...würde sicher auch die Datenbank entlasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die .lua files zu fälschen ist ja nun auch nicht SO schwer ^^


----------



## Shad0w (18. Februar 2006)

Gedulde dich, das Admin Team bastelt...


----------



## unordinary (18. Februar 2006)

Shad0w schrieb:
			
		

> Gedulde dich, das Admin Team bastelt...
> [post="109228"][/post]​




hihi

da will man mal einen Vorschlag machen...aber an allem wird schon gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (19. Februar 2006)

Das ist kein Fake. Allakhazam kennt das Teil auch. Das ist vermutlich ein GM-Item, wenn der mal schnell für Spieler den Weg frei machen muss.


----------



## Shad0w (19. Februar 2006)

Ich hab  ein video da taucht ein GM auf der schwebt auch inner luft und killt spieler instant die böse sind.. also zu nah an den rankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur wie sollen GM items hier reinkommen ?


----------



## Crowley (19. Februar 2006)

Dazu reicht es, wenn man die Ausrüstung des GMs betrachtet (inspect).


----------



## Rookie (19. Februar 2006)

bei itemsmatrix zb werden die getragenen item schon durch das bloße anklicken des spielers registriert...


----------

